# Airman 18 @ Massdrop Now



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

They run on SW300 in lieu of ETA2893.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycin...ontent=1529932346101.923219805530827161866539


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Really nice pickup for $599! I'm adding the black purist to my collection.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Really nice pickup for $599! I'm adding the black purist to my collection.


Black/black or black/gold?

I typically like quirky watches and odd colors, but the black/black just looks so clean and nice. Right now I'm in for the 228, but I really can't decide between the 3 black faced ones.

Really I think the 227 with black numbers on the bezel would look best.


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

hedd said:


> Black/black or black/gold?
> 
> I typically like quirky watches and odd colors, but the black/black just looks so clean and nice. Right now I'm in for the 228, but I really can't decide between the 3 black faced ones.
> 
> Really I think the 227 with black numbers on the bezel would look best.


I think you'll like the versions with black numbers on the bezel best. It's so much more legible.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Can someone please enlighten me what makes the purist a purist?


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

househalfman said:


> Can someone please enlighten me what makes the purist a purist?


Hour hand rotates once per day rather than twice, i.e. a true 24Hr watch.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

Jimbo85281 said:


> I think you'll like the versions with black numbers on the bezel best. It's so much more legible.


I think you're right.

I've been wanting an airman for ever, but there are so many options. I've got a pretty big wrist (7.5), but I love the size of my 38.5mm seiko alpinist. I think this is going to be the one. The other frontrunner for me is the cream Base22.

The black/white/silver just looks more like a technical instrument, which is more appropriate I think. I wish I could get it on the brown strap, but I'll have to get a hirsch later.


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

hedd said:


> I think you're right.
> 
> I've been wanting an airman for ever, but there are so many options. I've got a pretty big wrist (7.5), but I love the size of my 38.5mm seiko alpinist. I think this is going to be the one. The other frontrunner for me is the cream Base22.
> 
> The black/white/silver just looks more like a technical instrument, which is more appropriate I think. I wish I could get it on the brown strap, but I'll have to get a hirsch later.


Yeah, I think that the simple black version best exemplifies how these watches originally were and should be in my opinion. Its cools that they play with color schemes but for me it's much more wearable and classic when you keep it simple.


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Yeah, I think that the simple black version best exemplifies how these watches originally were and should be in my opinion. Its cools that they play with color schemes but for me it's much more wearable and classic when you keep it simple.


After reading ur post, i looked at the black/black 18 again and switched from black/gold to black/black.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

colorblind said:


> After reading ur post, i looked at the black/black 18 again and switched from black/gold to black/black.


If you want to feel even better about your incoming purchase. This is the post that made my mind up:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/airman-18-purist-initial-thoughts-pics-3933786-6.html

That is a fine looking watch.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

See also this picture:


__
https://flic.kr/p/5221028915

I can't wait.


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

IMHO, Airman 18 is the best looking and sized watch by Glycine.
Base 22 takes the 2nd place.
No. 1 take the 3rd place.


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Watchgooroo has these on eBay now. I just picked one up for the same price as massdrop. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Watchgooroo has these on eBay now. I just picked one up for the same price as massdrop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Link? I see $1185 with best offer.


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

househalfman said:


> Link? I see $1185 with best offer.


Send them an offer for $600. They'll accept it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Send them an offer for $600. They'll accept it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks. Very very tempting.


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

househalfman said:


> Thanks. Very very tempting.


Go for it. They're very very nice. Perfect size. And the large crowns are so great.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

I have an Airman 44mm 17 with gold numerals and accents. I had darker bezel numerals on my first Glycine ..A Purist blue/black and it really doesn't make a difference now because after a while you know where the key numerals are without thought. I like the Rose Gold accents on the watch and I can still see the numerals clearly.


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

hedd said:


> If you want to feel even better about your incoming purchase. This is the post that made my mind up:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/airman-18-purist-initial-thoughts-pics-3933786-6.html
> 
> That is a fine looking watch.


Indeed it is!


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Btw, the 18's are all on jomashop now too. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

New 18 in from watchgooroo. Notable differences vs last year's version. The new one doesn't have the serial number in between the lugs. Mine has a sellita sw330 vs eta in last years version. Also, the strap may be different leather but I'm not 100% sure about that. That's about it!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

That is a relief. I was worried that the red accent would be gone or the tail missing from the hands or the date would be white on black.

I agree on the strap being different. If you look at the flickr link I posted on the last page, it used to be printed with "AIRMAN" and looks like a bit finer leather and neater stitching. Could just be the photo though.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5219008742


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

Jimbo85281 said:


> New 18 in from watchgooroo. Notable differences vs last year's version. The new one doesn't have the serial number in between the lugs. Mine has a sellita sw330 vs eta in last years version. Also, the strap may be different leather but I'm not 100% sure about that. That's about it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got my GMT GL0225 from Massdrop. Not a big fan of the strap. Other than the international warranty card, did your's come with any - if so - booklet?


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

I went with the croco-pig strap, not that I was excited about either one of them. Maybe that was a good call?

I've got this en route:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/576529330/leather-watch-strap-minimalist-brown?ref=shop_home_feat_3


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

hedd said:


> I went with the croco-pig strap, not that I was excited about either one of them. Maybe that was a good call?
> 
> I've got this en route:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/576529330/leather-watch-strap-minimalist-brown?ref=shop_home_feat_3


The stock straps never work for me either. I'm going with this grey colareb. Can't go wrong.








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

On a haveston:









Pretty happy so far.

The oddest thing is that the literature in the box said to turn the crown clockwise to quickset the date (I always check). Actually, it's counter-clockwise. It also carefully notes 3 crown positions, but doesn't mention the position where you can hand-wind. The hand winding feels so light, that I wasn't sure it was even winding. I've never been impressed with a watch pamplet, but this one was just confusing.

Don't think it's too small on my 7.5 incher:


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

hedd said:


> On a haveston:
> 
> View attachment 13304835
> 
> ...


That's pretty interesting that they gave the wrong info. I didn't even look at mine.

The hand winding on these is superb. Unless you put your ear up to it, you can't hear a thing. It's exactly like the eta 2893 in my Airman 18 from last year.

I also noticed another difference from last year's version. The bezel is not quite as tight on mine (the last one I had was very tight) . I think it's funny that they used a clicking bezel on a watch with a locking crown. Seems a little redundant! I mean, there is no way you could move the bezel accidentally considering how tight it is.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bod74 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi,

This "Massdrop" 18 is my 6th Airman (three from the 60's-70's era, one 1953 LE and one DC-4. All purist). First impression ...
- As already mentioned, a bit puzzled by the clicking bezel.
- Unscrewing the crown does not feel as good as with my other Airmans.
- Don't like the strap, put a NATO one.

I had a look at the movement through a binocular, the Selita movement looks exactly the same as the ETA one. So I have one question "Is the Selita - at the fashion of the ETA 2893-2- prone to misalignment?". Actually I wear my DC-4 24/7 whatever I do and I experienced 3 or 4 times the misalignment problem.

Regs,

B.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

I imagine the high resistance clicking would be pretty annoying for actual pilots. You pretty much have to take it off your wrist to set.


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

hedd said:


> I imagine the high resistance clicking would be pretty annoying for actual pilots. You pretty much have to take it off your wrist to set.


No, you don't have to take it off to set.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

mngdew said:


> No, you don't have to take it off to set.


You don't, but there is a lot of resistance (on mine at least). It tugs at my straps when I'm turning it.

edit: Actually, as I play with it more, it's getting smoother.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Go for it. They're very very nice. Perfect size. And the large crowns are so great.


You were right


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

househalfman said:


> You were right


Love it! This thing looks good on any strap you can throw at it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

hedd said:


> You don't, but there is a lot of resistance (on mine at least). It tugs at my straps when I'm turning it.
> 
> edit: Actually, as I play with it more, it's getting smoother.


Have you loosened the bezel locking crown enough?


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

playinwittime said:


> Have you loosened the bezel locking crown enough?


Yes. It's fine now. Was just a little hard to turn at first.


----------



## xciverz (Jun 6, 2018)

what the heck, just realize the WR on watchgooroo is 200 meters. if the price is the same, why buy from massdrop?


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

xciverz said:


> what the heck, just realize the WR on watchgooroo is 200 meters. if the price is the same, why buy from massdrop?


It's listed at 200 everywhere, as far as I know... ?

edit: yes massdrop's listing and and pictures of the caseback both show 200m/20atm.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-airman-18-automatic-watch


----------



## xciverz (Jun 6, 2018)

oh, i was confused with the MD currently available airman No.1. they look the same, i guess just the size different?


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

I think they are pretty different in terms of material, domed glass, size, thickness, crown size, strap. I bet the airman 1 doesn't have as clicky of a bezel.

In short: 

Airman 18 for a vintage-ISH look with modern conveniences. It is a tank.

Airman 1 for even more vintage charm, sacrificing modern durability. Probably not a daily driver.


----------



## xciverz (Jun 6, 2018)

thanks for the info. The knowledge i learned from other members is what make this forum so good. I did a bit more research and see what you mean. I am about to purchase my first automatic watch, Airman 18 seems a better choice since i plan to wear everyday. Although wife is pursuing me to save more for a Omega. So i am still deliberating, ahhh.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

I wish I had that problem... My wife has a very different perspective on why not to buy an airman 18.

Having a Glycine now and an Omega later only adds ~15% to the price of the omega if even that much. Clearly you need a watch now and an omega whenever it comes.


----------



## xciverz (Jun 6, 2018)

she is very brand sensitive and believes there is nothing more important than brand when it comes to watches. however, i just want to test with a Glycine if i am really that into watches, and spent thousands later if necessary


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

xciverz said:


> she is very brand sensitive and believes there is nothing more important than brand when it comes to watches. however, i just want to test with a Glycine if i am really that into watches, and spent thousands later if necessary


A good read ;-) https://www.guided-selling.org/women-vs-men-gender-differences-in-purchase-decision-making/

The Airman 18 is a good watch to start a watch collection - if in the future you would want to have a collection. The 18 will be a good daily watch - whether ur Outdoorsy or in need of the GMT function.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Got mine to satisfy my curiosity, never thought I'd like it as much as I do now...


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

househalfman said:


> Got mine to satisfy my curiosity, never thought I'd like it as much as I do now...


That's an expensive strap.....goes well with the 18.


----------



## xciverz (Jun 6, 2018)

red on black looks dope.


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Back on massdrop for $579 today. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice, even cheaper than last time!


----------



## xaradaisy (Oct 3, 2018)

Is this too big for a 6 inch wrist?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

xaradaisy said:


> Is this too big for a 6 inch wrist?


I think you'll be fine. I believe there's a 36mm Airman too, so that's another option.


----------



## ErzengelG (Jun 17, 2018)

The 36mm Airman no 1 has the same dial size longer lugs, so it won't look smaller on you.


----------

